# Homemade plywood and Rings



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

bj000 posted an idea a while back. He was planning to make his own plywood out of veneers. I don't think he ever did, but the idea is a good one in my opinion, because it's a fun way to get very high quality plywood, even though it's quite expensive. but as you can use different types of wood and arrange the grains in any way you like, you can achieve some cool looking effects.
Aaanyway, I made some plywood and it seems ok, but I have not made a slingshot from it yet.
What i did make though, just for fun, was a small piece of plywood from leftover veneers with the intention of carving something from it. one idea lead to another, and in the end I made some rings out of veneers, then some from massive wood, and then some combining massive wood and veneers. here they are:




  








rings2




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Feb 5, 2012




A close up of the rings, my favorite is the bottom one in moor oak (I&#39;m pretty sure...









  








rings




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Feb 5, 2012


__
2



These are the rings I&#39;ve made so far, and some more I haven&#39;t finished yet (in different...









  








mahogany ring2




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Feb 5, 2012




I don&#39;t have a lathe or something, this ring I made without using any power tools, it took...









  








mahogany ring




__
monoaminooxidase


__
Feb 5, 2012


__
2



Since slingshots got me into woodworking, I made some other things as well. Recently, I started...






Thanks for reading, comments are appreciated.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

That's really cool!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is some excellent craftsmanship right here!

They look really great man, what a wonderful gift they would make!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work !!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just saw this... I love these, very beautiful.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

they are amazing!! how long do they take to make?


----------

